# Update on Brody :)



## Bandos251 (Apr 24, 2012)

So since i was last pick of the litter i had to anxiously wait to see which pup id get. I initially thought i would be getting the shy and calm pup but turns out i got the outgoing friendly pup !! Im really happy with the outcome!! Cant wait to bring him home May 26 ;D heres a pic: I think hes going to be a big boy, hes 6 weeks here

Hes the one on the right in the second pic


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww... What an adorable little guy! Outgoing and friendly is good! ;D Congratulations, Bandos251. It won't be long now.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I bet you're excited; I remember how we felt shortly before we got our pup. Sleep now, while you can.


----------



## jjlansing11 (May 7, 2012)

My girlfriend and I are getting our Vizsla puppy Tisza May 26th as well!!! We'll have to help each other out! 

We're getting ours from Dream Vizsla in southern Ontario, where are you located?


----------



## jjlansing11 (May 7, 2012)

I just read your other thread that said you're in Florida! Exciting that you and KClose have littermates. All three of us will be able to help each other out. I posted pictures of Tisza when she was 4 weeks old in the puppy gallery if you wanted to see her. She's precious! But they all are!


----------



## Bandos251 (Apr 24, 2012)

lol Thank you !! yeah im beyond excited. These 2 weeks at work will feel SO SLOW. Im looking forward to the sleepless nights. They grow up fast so i have to enjoy every second. Im even more excited about taking him down to Key Largo and introducing him to the water. How old do you guys recommend for him to be getting in the water and exploring?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

let the games begin....., lol! congrats, he's a beauty!


----------



## Jusdave29 (May 15, 2012)

Definitely sleep up now. The anticipation will keep you from sleeping now, but trust me, those first two weeks are almost sleepless. ;D It does all pass very quickly though.


----------



## kclose (Apr 30, 2012)

So happy you got the orange collar (we really liked him too!). We are picking our guy up tomorrow between 12 & 1 and I CAN'T WAIT! We are so excited and have everything ready to bring Woodford home! When will you be getting Brody? We must keep each other updated on our boys!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Kclose - hope Woodfords last name is Reserve - a wonderful bourbon & you will need it


----------



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

Enjoy the sleep while yoy can because after the babe arrives your old ways are over!!! Enjoy the the new chapter and ride!!


----------



## Bandos251 (Apr 24, 2012)

kclose said:


> So happy you got the orange collar (we really liked him too!). We are picking our guy up tomorrow between 12 & 1 and I CAN'T WAIT! We are so excited and have everything ready to bring Woodford home! When will you be getting Brody? We must keep each other updated on our boys!


THank you!!! hes been such an angel so far! We couldn't be happier. He catches on to things so quickly. I have been teaching him to sit and give him a treat... i usually do it in the kitchen, well now every time I'm in the kitchen he runs in and just sits there waiting haha. Hows your little pup been so far?? Im definitely feeling sleepless already and its only been 3 days


----------



## Bandos251 (Apr 24, 2012)

Here are some pics of him)


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Just tooooooo cute.........


----------



## kclose (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh he's just precious. So happy to hear he's doing well! We have also taught Woodford to sit with small treats. Next, we are trying "down". Woodford has been great. For the past 2 nights, he has slept through the night in his "cabin" as we call it. He's been getting on our schedule, which is nice. We now feed him twice a day (once in the morning around 7am or so and then around 7pm at night). He's learned quickly that those are his only times to eat and if he doesn't eat then, he will be hungry. He loves to run and play out back. He loves sticks and pinecones. He loves all of his toys (ropes, squeaky toys and tennis balls). He is quite the lover and loves to snuggle. He's such a good boy and we are just so in love with him! I look forward to hearing more updates about Brody as he grows up! If you're ever in North Florida (Jacksonville area) with him, let us know-we would love to have them play together!!


----------

